# Silly question...terminology and timescales



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

hi,

ok...going back to basics here as I am getting all caught up in knots cos I can't understand all the terms used by my sw regarding the post-approval process. Maybe things in Scotland are different but can you help with descriptions of how *YOU* think it works and what things are called??

we had


request info
send in enquiry form
initial meeting
application to go forward
prep course
official application to adopt
homestudy
approval panel (as foster carers and adopters)


Then...this is where I am confused...


child's profile comes through to sw
sw passes to us (to see if we are interested)
sw reqests Form E
we ask to be put forward
sw sends off our form F
if both parties still interested then:

meeting with both sw's and us
both parties agree to go to formal 'linking'
linking meeting with council panel
meeting with foster carers (sometime after formal linking but before matching??)
other meetings (HV/GP/school/paperwork etc)
matching panel (up to 6 months after post linking meetings start??)
placement plan meeting (up to 2 weeks after matching panel??)
introductions (can take up to 8 weeks depending on child)
child comes to stay
shild is agreed to be happy and ok to adopt (6 months - 1 year after placement??)
go to court and legally adopt (6months to 1 year after placement??)


Any help gratefully received. We are hopfully going to linking panel in the next 2 weeks but I am not sure when we are allowed to announce to family/work etc or to get excited? Is it after formal linking? is it between meeting foster carers and going to matching (when it is more likely)or after matching (in case it doesn't go through). Or is it not until the placement plan is agreed??

Magenta xx

ps - yes I know I am neurotic but this waiting is driving me crazy.


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

WOW Magenta you have got me really confused sounds like you do things differently up there, but then in our case everything moved so fast that it wasn't a normal case anyway. I hope someone can help you with this hun as i'm absolutely useless to you 

pam xx

P.s we told all our family as soon as we heard about chunk


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Maggie

Our process for matching was....

July - found out about the girls (phone call from our SW)  We then get sent copies of their Form E and our SW had already shown their SW our form F (no freeing order in place - they need to have this to be adopted) Arranged to meet with our SW and children's SW.
July/August - SW's agreed to match and arrange to meet foster carers
August - met foster carers
September - nothing much happened
October - court granted freeing order 18th.  Matching panel 26th.  Met foster carers to agree timescales for intros which started later that week.
Nov - intros and move in.

You can legally adopt after the child has lived with you for 13 weeks.  Normally part of the review process.

We told only very close friends and family when we got match and then told others once it was confirmed at matching panel.  Work new all along what was happening as I needed to arrange adequate cover for my role, due to the short notice I would be getting.

Sounds like things are slightly different in Scotland as I have not heard of some of the things you mention.

Hope this helps
Karen x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Sorry Magenta, wish I could help but I must admit there seems to be a lot more in Scotland and I always found the post approval thing confusing as well.  Our match was approved at matching panel and we hadn't even realise it had happened!!

I think it would be right to get excited after the matching panel takes place because then everybody has agreed that you and the child are right for each other and the rest after that is logistics.

I knew you were interested in a child but I hadn't realised that you had been linked.  Look forward to hearing more news, keep us posted.

love
Cindy


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

thanks everyone!

It would appear that what is 'matching' in England/Wales is a bit like 'linking' up here - the stage until you go to actual matching panel (which we have to attend) -only then are we 'matched to a child'.  I suppose it helps to give each stage a different name...swapping forms, linking, pre match meetings, matching, pre placement, placement, post placement then, finally, adoption.

Will get excited in a few weeks (hopefully 0 when and if we got to matching. cin the meantime i will keep positive and keep prayer that all goes well.

magenta xx


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

wee update.

linking panel meeting is booked for 6th oct
provisional matching panel date is 12th oct (although this might be moved as it doesn't allow the paperwork to arrive with the panel 7 days in advance of meeting which is what is supposed to happen).

so between 6th and 12th (not accounting for weekend) we need to meet with our sw, her sw, other important parties and the foster carers! oh...and tell parents who currently have no idea that anything is happening.  not telling anyone else til after we are matched though.

So hopefully I will have an announcent in 2 weeks for you all...till then...prayers and positive vibes requested.

magenta x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

I am sending you lots of positive vibes hun.

PBMxxxxxx


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

It does sound promising, but here's some positive vibes just to make sure.


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

oh sounds good magenta - cant wait for an update. xxxxx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Great news on the dates Maggie.  Hope you get things sorted between 6th and 12th.

Keep us posted

Karen x


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

well done magenta.....keeping fingers and toes crossed for you, althouh I'm sure its all go smoothly!

xxruthie


----------



## momo (Apr 12, 2005)

Magenta,

Hope everything goes smoothly for you.

Sending you lots of positive vibes and looking forward to hearing more!

Momox


----------

